# Tiny frogs found in Clarksville, Maryland



## Interanim (May 27, 2021)

Hi all, this is my first time posting here and an posting to specifically to find out what these are...
I saw these little guys today for the first time in between the cracks of the rocks in my pond, and was surprised that they were fully formed and didn't seem to need to stay in the water, indicating that they are almost adults. I've never seen frogs like this before, and an having trouble figuring out what they are, whether some kind of introduced species by the previous owners, or some other species.
Here is link to the video on Vimeo: 



And here are some cropped stills, if it helps.


----------



## ashdavisa (Oct 27, 2018)

They seem to be freshly morphed toadlets 
Quite a ways from adulthood, but more than likely a native species just starting to leave the water.


----------



## bulbophyllum (Feb 6, 2012)

My guess is some sort newly morphed of chorus frog.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

Yea, looks like American Toads (Anaxyrus americanus).


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

bulbophyllum said:


> My guess is some sort newly morphed of chorus frog.


I thought maybe Pseudacris brachyphona at first, but I think the texture is probably more telling of an American toad and even young Pseudacris typically have more patterning around their eyes (which, admittedly you can't see very well here).


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

@Chris S..Me too. A wee little toady.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Because of locality variation and chromatophore changes, looking at the "hardscape features" of morphlets is more telling than color or markings.

Morphological features may be diminutized in babies, but they are there from day one, everyday in all temps.


----------



## jgragg (Nov 23, 2009)

Kmc said:


> Because of locality variation and chromatophore changes, looking at the "hardscape features" of morphlets is more telling than color or markings.
> 
> Morphological features may be diminutized in babies, but they are there from day one, everyday in all temps.


Definitely - structure beats color & pattern, every time. Are there paratoid glands? Bufonid. Are there expanded toe tips? Hylid. Etc.

Metamorphs are not as awful to try and ID as larvae (OMG PITA), but give those little guys a month and it'll be way, way easier to tell what they are. Of course, they'll also be long gone, so you'll never know. Ha ha. You could always see about the legality of collecting a couple and raising them out.

Alternatively, you could just learn what's native to your area (hint - it's a perfectly reasonable number of anuran species, anybody can lean them within an hour - nothing like birds, by way of comparison), and just start paying attention. Those metamorphs haven't travelled far yet - if the pond stays wet, you will see and hear adult breeders, and then eggs, in there next early spring, and then you'll know whose babies you see a few weeks or months after them. Here's a place to see what's native to your area:
Maryland Amphibian & Reptile Atlas Project


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

The timing of emergence is indicative as well, this would not be a Lithobates or Hylidae for example.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Excellent point


----------



## E.Shell (Aug 27, 2020)

Not an expert, but local. My first impression is that they are Eastern Spadefoot Toads...that face (Scaphiopus holbrookii).


----------



## jgragg (Nov 23, 2009)

Another way to get some ID help - post these on iNaturalist.


----------

